# Baskets and Tampers



## CoffeeDoc (Dec 26, 2012)

I have joined the ranks of Duetto users and like others don't know what size the baskets are, also the supplied tamper is slightly slack. What size tamper is needed and what basket do people recommend?

Paul


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

CoffeeDoc said:


> I have joined the ranks of Duetto users and like others don't know what size the baskets are, also the supplied tamper is slightly slack. What size tamper is needed and what basket do people recommend?
> 
> Paul


Would have thought the stock baskets are 58mm? VST baskets are more precision machined for greater uniformity of hole size - they are great but do require more perseverance to get right shot-wise. Once dialled in, they are fine. VSTs are sold ridged and ridgeless. Latter are just easier to get out of the portafilter. VSTs are also sold as LaMarzocco or LM for short - they are much cheaper but same quality. If you are happy with ridged - the LM is the better bet pricewise but if you want ridgeless, you have to buy VST. VSTs and I guess LMs can be dosed plus or minus one gramme so the 17grm VST is good for 16-18grms. Curiously, the 17grm VST is marketed as 18grm on the box but says 17grm on the actual basket - odd.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Congratulations on your new Duetto purchase.

The baskets supplied are 58mm but the supplied tamper is smaller.

I would suggest buying a new set of baskets and tamper to get the absolute best out of the machine.

i am running a 15g VST ridgeless basket and 20g VST ridgeless basket on mine, and have an 18g VST ridgeless basket on order.

The supplied portafilters are plenty deep enough to take the 20g basket.

My Reg Barber 58.3mm copper base tamper is a perfect fit for these baskets, but can be tight on standard baskets.


----------



## CoffeeDoc (Dec 26, 2012)

VST baskets are very expensive, but LM do not do ridgeless, would it be ok to go ridged?

On the original portafilter and basket there seems to be quite a lot of 'dead space' under the basket so that when it is rinsed water seems to stay under the basket and is difficult to get out, does this matter?

Paul


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

CoffeeDoc said:


> VST baskets are very expensive, but LM do not do ridgeless, would it be ok to go ridged?
> 
> On the original portafilter and basket there seems to be quite a lot of 'dead space' under the basket so that when it is rinsed water seems to stay under the basket and is difficult to get out, does this matter?
> 
> Paul


Don't think there is any difference shot-wise. Ridgeless baskets are just easier to remove from the portafilter but can be a bit loose on some models, e.g. Silvia.


----------



## CoffeeDoc (Dec 26, 2012)

Have now got a 15gram VST but seem to find that dosing with 17 grams produces drier pucks and better espresso!

Paul


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

CoffeeDoc said:


> Have now got a 15gram VST but seem to find that dosing with 17 grams produces drier pucks and better espresso!
> 
> Paul


Indeed I have got my best results on the Duetto with 18g in the 15g VST and dry pucks too. Still plenty of headroom too...

Ian


----------

